# Masturbation Thread



## Desire Lines (Jun 1, 2018)

Let's discuss something everyone does: masturbation. How do you masturbate? How often do you do it? It's interesting because everybody has a different approach to it. I am personally a big fan of a classic method with a right hand myself.


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 1, 2018)

this thread is going to be gross.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2018)

There are two groups of people who don't masturbate.

The first and most obvious group is serial killers.  That's what most people here who don't masturbate are.

The second is people who get so much pussy they just don't have time to masturbate.  

None of those fucking people are here.

So the question here really is, do you masturbate, or are you a serial killer?


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 1, 2018)

Twice a week


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 1, 2018)

you gotta love yourself at least once a day


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 1, 2018)

You don't need masturbation when you have Jesus.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jun 1, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> You don't need masturbation when you have Jesus.



What if Jesus abandons you?


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> So the question here really is, do you masturbate, or are you a serial killer?


but what if i masturbate _and _kill people?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> but what if i masturbate _and _kill people?



What kind of people do you kill, though?


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 1, 2018)

I masturbate using my Colt Single Action Army. There's nothing like the feeling of ramming a long, silver bullet into a well-greased chamber.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> What kind of people do you kill, though?


the pussies that don't masturbate


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> What kind of people do you kill, though?


i only kill uglies


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 1, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> What if Jesus abandons you?



Then it's serial killing time (see post #3).


----------



## Raging Capybara (Jun 1, 2018)

I only fap to gay porn.


----------



## JB 236 (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't need to masturbate, I have ur mum lol


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 1, 2018)

I actually participated in 'no-fap November" last year.  I went for a month and a half without it.  I found that I was just angrier more often.

Now I try to keep it to once every other day, although I do tend to cheat.

Also:
Standard right hand.  

I have a Fleshlight, but that thing takes too much time to clean.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 1, 2018)

nofap is great,

if you want prostate cancer, that is


----------



## diana (Jun 1, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> You don't need masturbation when you have Jesus.


I found the serial killer.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Jun 1, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> Then it's serial killing time (see post #3).



Oh, okay


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 1, 2018)

I've tried NoFap a couple of times. Longest I've gotten is 5 days. All 5 days consisted primarily of me banging my head against the wall and screaming helplessly at the sky


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 1, 2018)

I love the Lord, not my own body.


----------



## Sanic (Jun 1, 2018)

Masturbation is amoral and should be banned by the government. It corrupts young children and turns them into school shooters.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 1, 2018)

Reddit.


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 1, 2018)

everytime i jerk it i feel disgusting and then spend the next hour being introspective and listening to elliot smith


----------



## William (Jun 1, 2018)

I use my nondominant hand.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I love the Lord, not my own body.



Jihad on you!  Jihad, you fucking dancing baby!

Anyone with a dancing baby as an avatar is evil.



Hell0 said:


> everytime i jerk it i feel disgusting and then spend the next hour being introspective and listening to elliot smith



Listening to Elliott Smith is a sign of a penitent person.  You are well on the way to being a saint.


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 1, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I love the Lord, not my own body.



The Bible says the body is the temple of the Holy Spirit. What kind of sick fuck would masturbate in a temple? Especially one belonging to the Holy Spirit?


----------



## m0rnutz (Jun 1, 2018)

If any of you are deviant enough, you can buy a life-sized silicone realistic sex toy for half a kilo off Amazon.


Spoiler: One of you would enjoy this look


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 1, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Jihad on you!  Jihad, you fucking dancing baby!
> 
> Anyone with a dancing baby as an avatar is evil.


I change avatar now to troll.



AnOminous said:


> Jihad on you!  Jihad, you fucking dancing baby!
> 
> Anyone with a dancing baby as an avatar is evil.


Gotcha', idiot.



Tlazolli said:


> No wonder my Bible thumper friend is always an inch away from a mental breakdown. That guy needs to fap.


But he humps Bible already, idiot.


----------



## Clintonberg (Jun 1, 2018)

I use my left hand with its thumb extended out and pointing down because not only do I disapprove of my lifestyle choices but I'm also unable to take control of the situation and stop myself from making them. 

I also need to pay close attention to the head because I'm cut and that's the only part of my penis that has any remaining feeling.


----------



## Blender (Jun 1, 2018)

I have 8 different dildos in my drawer. Guess how many I use everyday.


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 1, 2018)

At night. Bathtub full of bubbles and water. Candles being the only light. Rose petals scattered around. Glass of wine in one hand, book full of nothing but vore in the other.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jun 1, 2018)

Blender said:


> I have 8 different dildos in my drawer. Guess how many I use everyday.



0


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 1, 2018)

If God didn't want us to masturbate why did He give us hands?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 1, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> You don't need masturbation when you have Jesus.


But what if Jesus masturbated?



Johnny Bravo said:


> If God didn't want us to masturbate why did He give us hands?


More importantly, why did he give us genitals?


----------



## Ruin (Jun 1, 2018)

I masturbate anally using the tears of neighborhood children as lube while choking myself with my free hand.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jun 2, 2018)

I always make sure to have plenty of lubricant on hand, this is a good brand.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 2, 2018)

I prefer sex to masturbation. So tbh I don't do it much.


----------



## rabbitgay (Jun 2, 2018)

actually im on antidepressants


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 2, 2018)

Antidepressants pretty much kill a sex drive. :/


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jun 2, 2018)

I typically only masturbate when I'm on an airplane. I find that Southwest Airlines are the most accommodating to my masturbatory habits. I usually watch some porn on my iPad and grab onto the arm of the person next to me while I'm doing it. I'm an edging mastur so if the flight is short enough I can keep going the whole time. Just did it the other day actually. I hope the lady next to me enjoyed the show.


----------



## Power Armor (Jun 2, 2018)

what the fuck is going on with people and their dicks


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 2, 2018)

Everyone slaps the salami now and then.


----------



## Jozef (Jun 2, 2018)

I only jack off on days that end in Y.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jun 2, 2018)

I jerk it to Sonic porn, he's my husband after all.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jun 2, 2018)

MrTroll said:


> You don't need masturbation when you have Jesus.


Jesus always tells me he has a headache


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Jun 2, 2018)

Classic method, every other day, low tier romance stories and imagination

Videos are for faggots lol


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 2, 2018)

Angling the ostrich bones so that the forked tips form a sort of diamond-shaped hole.  From there the name of the game is dexterity.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 2, 2018)

How are you supposed to get to sleep without wanking first, though?  Without alcohol or drugs, I mean.


----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 2, 2018)

I always jerk off to Ars Moriendi by Mr. Bungle


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 2, 2018)

Boxed in Lurker said:


> At night. Bathtub full of bubbles and water. Candles being the only light. Rose petals scattered around. Glass of wine in one hand, book full of nothing but vore in the other.



You ruined it with the vore part.


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (Jun 2, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> You ruined it with the vore part.


fine then

Glass of wine in one hand, bible in the other


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 2, 2018)

Boxed in Lurker said:


> fine then
> 
> Glass of wine in one hand, bible in the other



It would have also been  fine, if you had said tentacles.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 2, 2018)

Boxed in Lurker said:


> fine then
> 
> Glass of wine in one hand, bible in the other


i also would have put trap futanari incest loli porn


----------



## DuckSucker (Jun 2, 2018)

Whats with all these right hand motherfuckers how do you use the mouse?



Power Armor said:


> View attachment 463446
> 
> what the fuck is going on with people and their dicks


dicks need a lot of attention okay


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 2, 2018)

Wankers, all of you.


----------



## NeverHappened (Jun 2, 2018)

I once nofapped for a week. It was boring and I have no clue why I did it.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 3, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> Whats with all these right hand motherfuckers how do you use the mouse?
> 
> 
> dicks need a lot of attention okay


I use my phone in my left so I'm fine


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 3, 2018)

disky said:


> I use my phone in my left so I'm fine



reminder to never buy a used phone.


----------



## Lensherr (Jun 3, 2018)

At least a couple of times a week for me. I try not to fap to porn though, because it causes me to shoot my load early and I like to edge. I also almost always do it when I get high (which is once or twice a week), because it feels so damn good.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm not giving you fap material op


----------



## polonium (Jun 3, 2018)

I thought this was why people got dogs?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 3, 2018)

polonium said:


> I thought this was why people got dogs?


Unlike some users, most of us don't condone fucking dogs.


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jun 3, 2018)

only with the finest of dragon cocks and furry fat porn my dude


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 3, 2018)

polonium said:


> I thought this was why people got dogs?


Fuck off canada


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 3, 2018)

MilkMage said:


> I've tried NoFap a couple of times. Longest I've gotten is 5 days. All 5 days consisted primarily of me banging my head against the wall and screaming helplessly at the sky



I have to say, even though I'm not doing nofap anymore, it helped to put things into perspective. 

I realized that I had to value my time and manage it better.

I also started making my bed daily.  I know it's a Petersen meme at this point, but little differences like that do build to bigger things.


----------



## sperginity (Jun 3, 2018)

I figured half of all k farmers were on libido-murdering psych meds. How wrong I was.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 3, 2018)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> But what if Jesus masturbated?



Then when he is done you can scream: "JOY TO THE WORLD, THE LORD HAS COME!"


----------



## that honk (Jun 3, 2018)

nofap


----------



## Cake Farts (Jun 4, 2018)

The Bible says nothing explicitly about masturbation, just saying. The good lord must be looking down at you nofap fags with the biggest smug grin ever.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 4, 2018)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Unlike some users, most of us don't condone fucking dogs.



im going to preface this by saying i like the idea of fucking dogs.


----------



## howaboutno (Jun 4, 2018)

first i hack off my right hand using my left hand holding a chainsaw and then I use my left hand to manually control my right hand to stimulate my big fat midget cock


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 4, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I have to say, even though I'm not doing nofap anymore, it helped to put things into perspective.
> 
> I realized that I had to value my time and manage it better.


Knowing a few people who RP and jerk off all day, and having been in very brief phases of that myself; it's fucking mind-numbing. 

I flip my schedule a lot, and waking up at like 9 am, being productive and getting shit done, sleeping early, and then lose hours away into what is essentially time wasting, it's hard to really care much for it.

At this point I just fap to keep the system going. I very, very rarely find myself spontaneously _needy_, which I guess is a curse and a blessing in a relationship. I can understand how people put lewd thoughts into everything they do to the point they sit around being an attention whore in an mmo, but once you step away from it and realize you're too accustomed to lewd behavior; it's childish and stupid.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 4, 2018)

Honestly, just a couple of times a week.
Although I am very interested in sex, I have a quite low sex drive myself.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 4, 2018)

Song for the people who said no.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm fapping right now as I write this


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 5, 2018)

All the mods masturbate.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Jun 5, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Honestly, just a couple of times a week.
> Although I am very interested in sex, I have a quite low sex drive myself.


What about your wife?


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 5, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> What about your wife?


She's much more active than me.
I enjoy sex with her, it's just that while I'm satisfied after 1-2 rounds that night in the weekend, she needs more and wants to do it even mid-week. She also masturbates a lot more than I do.


----------



## Lysol (Jun 5, 2018)

I have sex with an active blender every day.


----------



## wateryketchup (Jun 6, 2018)

usually i just go to the deviantart thread for fap material


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jun 6, 2018)

Lets make this thread more interesting.  Post what you most recently jerked off to (video, pictures, IRL thing, etc).  



Spoiler



https://nhentai.net/g/235030/


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 6, 2018)

Hell0 said:


> this thread is going to be gross.


*[SQUIRTS]*


----------



## Bogs (Jun 6, 2018)

I actually haven't committed the sin of onanism in about two weeks. It has not been self imposed, I just haven't had the time or opportunity to do it. Do I feel more wholesome, stronger, and focused in my everyday life? No, I feel slightly worse. Will I crack any day now? I do not know...


----------



## RSOD (Jun 15, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I actually participated in 'no-fap November" last year.  I went for a month and a half without it.  I found that I was just angrier more often.
> 
> Now I try to keep it to once every other day, although I do tend to cheat.
> 
> ...


Didn't you mention in another thread that you were married


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 15, 2020)

I find masturbation less and less appealing by the day. by a certain stage you lose interest in vanilla (fairly early for us degenerates) and sink into more and more gross shit. 
I have some real fucked subconscious blocks around sex in general and it comes out in my dreams and when i'm on  hallucinogenic drugs, feel like I was molested as a kid or some shit


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 15, 2020)

MRMUZZRAT SAUDIKILLER said:


> Didn't you mention in another thread that you were married


Yeah, but we work opposite schedules.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 15, 2020)

Daughter of Cernunnos said:


> Song for the people who said no.



Anal Cunt is one of the best grindcore bands of all time. They actually released an entire fucking ALBUM of sappy shit like this just to troll their own fanbase.  Greatness.

Now, masturbation update 2020:

Bought a prostate massager from China. They owe me one since I can't go out and get any thanks to THE COOF they spread with their lust for bat soup, and being single again, fapping is the only option left but vanilla jerking off is now distinctly boring. 

10 different speeds and vibration modes, made of medical grade silicone, USB chargeable and remote control to boot.

When angled properly so that it DOES hit the prostate, it's a fuckin' game changer.  Orgasm is...distinctly different.  Often stronger but residual sensations sometimes drown out the pure note of the O.    Still well worth it, makes masturbation interesting again.

DealExtreme really is great for stuff like this. I would have paid triple or more in a local sex shop for the exact same product.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jun 15, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Well this site has officially lost all shame so... Literally me after a session of pud play
> View attachment 1378431
> 
> Then i listen to this



Those pre-Code Betty Boop cartoons were some of the best shit out there. I love the one with Cab Calloway rotoscoped as a demon walrus singing 'Minnie the Moocher' to Betty and Bimbo.

*edit: sorry to disappoint. I'm just so jaded by now very little shocks me. Here ya go, fam!*


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jun 15, 2020)

Someone told me that when people discovered George Floyd had a Pornhub account, they started leaving comments saying they masturbated to it and "bust a nut for floyd".


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 15, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Well this site has officially lost all shame so... Literally me after a session of pud play
> View attachment 1378431
> 
> Then i listen to this


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (Jul 27, 2020)

Blender said:


> I have 8 different dildos in my drawer. Guess how many I use everyday.


Approximately 13


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 27, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1378713


That's me.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 28, 2020)

When I was 14 and 40% boner I decided to go a month with no jerking and turned me into 140% boner. Say no to no masturbation.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 28, 2020)

The best is not masturbating for a month, and then wanking it. It's best wank ever and you cum ropes and ropes.


----------



## queerape (Jul 28, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> The best is not masturbating for a month, and then wanking it. It's best wank ever and you cum ropes and ropes.


It’s even better when you save up and fuck after, I can’t say from experience but from what I’ve heard from my partners. Edging yourself a few days before your gf/bf comes over is apparently dope.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 29, 2020)

You're all freaks and should be deeply ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Michellandin' (Aug 4, 2020)

After abstaining from masturbation and porn for some time, I'm starting to believe every anti masturbation Christian religious fanatic was 100% correct, almost to the letter. And I think, perhaps most damningly, most of the people here who masturbate know this.


----------



## Niggaplease (Aug 5, 2020)

like once a week or every other week but that's only because most of the time I end up using my shibari halo it's just that addictively good and I have orgasms multiple times fairly on that shit, but it's powerful to a fault so I don't feel the need to use it much.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 5, 2020)

What is it with this site suddenly beong obsessed with sex and sex lives of the kiwis? Is everyone more sexually repressed than a monastery In medival times?


----------



## Pope Fucker (Aug 5, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> View attachment 1498574



Thanks, just fapped to this.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Aug 5, 2020)

Pope Fucker said:


> Thanks, just fapped to this.


It's King Leoric from Diablo, you ain't cool enough for him.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 5, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> What is it with this site suddenly beong obsessed with sex and sex lives of the kiwis? Is everyone more sexually repressed than a monastery In medival times?



We're all tired of just banging ur mum.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Aug 5, 2020)

UnsufficentBoobage said:


> It's King Leoric from Diablo, you ain't cool enough for him.



Don't care, still fapped.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 5, 2020)

Ped Xing said:


> We're all tired of just banging ur mum.


That comeback was older than my dead grandma you wanna do her too?


----------



## Yangon (Aug 5, 2020)

sexers of kiwifarms, whats the sexiest sex you ever sexed?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 5, 2020)

OP is a faggot who's too fixated on the junk of internet spergs


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Aug 5, 2020)

I only masturbate with 2 fingers and a thumb, because I find full palm masturbation to be uncomfortable.


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 6, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> The best is not masturbating for a month, and then wanking it. It's best wank ever and you cum ropes and ropes.


I mix my navy with orange Fanta and cum it again the next day.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Aug 7, 2020)

It’s so male-centric in here. Do other female kiwis just not do it? I jest, but I’m also curious.

I keep seeing people (jokingly or serious) talk about guys not fapping for a month and having benefits but I wonder if that does anything for women. Not like I care to go so long without tbh.


----------



## Sped Xing (Aug 7, 2020)

Women don't masturbate because the female orgasm is a myth.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 8, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> The best is not masturbating for a month, and then wanking it. It's best wank ever and you cum ropes and ropes.



I've never been able to go a whole month, but I have discovered that just waiting around a week tends to work wonders.

I don't even know if I could stand going an entire month.



Coffee Druid said:


> It’s so male-centric in here. Do other female kiwis just not do it? I jest, but I’m also curious.
> 
> I keep seeing people (jokingly or serious) talk about guys not fapping for a month and having benefits but I wonder if that does anything for women. Not like I care to go so long without tbh.



You raise an interesting question, from what I understand with guys part of why length of time between orgasms has an effect is semen build up.

But it's also a fact that overstimulation can lead to numbness for both men and women, the metaphor I've heard is it's like clapping your hands, the longer you do it the more hands start to go numb, but simply stopping will allow the feeling to return.

So I would guess that it would lead to a more intense experience for women as well.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I've never been able to go a whole month, but I have discovered that just waiting around a week tends to work wonders.
> 
> I don't even know if I could stand going an entire month.



It's easy nigga, you just need to keep your hands busy. My go to is cigarettes, video games, and playing the guitar.


----------



## LUNEKO (Aug 8, 2020)

moogetrooget said:


> I only masturbate with 2 fingers and a thumb, because I find full palm masturbation to be uncomfortable.


This nigga lifts the pinky when he drinks tea and masturbates


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 8, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> It's easy nigga, you just need to keep your hands busy. My go to is cigarettes, video games, and playing the guitar.


Smoke crack to distract yourself from the urge to jack off.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 8, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Smoke crack to distract yourself from the urge to jack off.


I only smoke crack when i go to Brooklyn.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Aug 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I've never been able to go a whole month, but I have discovered that just waiting around a week tends to work wonders.
> 
> I don't even know if I could stand going an entire month.
> 
> ...


I suppose it might be more "intense", especially if a woman goes a week without. Especially if they refrain from it during menstruation because, messy. And this is probably something I'd be better off asking other ladies but I feel like I can be a bit "overzealous" and the friction does make me a tiny bit sore in that spot the next day so I usually wait a couple days in between. Maybe I just spend so much time staying "close" before concluding. Do men ever fap and feel sore the next day?

I dunno, maybe I'm delving into TMI but this is the nature of this thread, after all.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 9, 2020)

Coffee Druid said:


> I suppose it might be more "intense", especially if a woman goes a week without. Especially if they refrain from it during menstruation because, messy. And this is probably something I'd be better off asking other ladies but I feel like I can be a bit "overzealous" and the friction does make me a tiny bit sore in that spot the next day so I usually wait a couple days in between. Maybe I just spend so much time staying "close" before concluding. Do men ever fap and feel sore the next day?
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm delving into TMI but this is the nature of this thread, after all.


Cumming multiple times in a relatively short period of time, particularly more than twice, can cause soreness. Doesn't necessarily have to be from masturbation either. I don't think this is a result of too much friction but of certain muscles and glands straining too much.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 10, 2020)

Coffee Druid said:


> I suppose it might be more "intense", especially if a woman goes a week without. Especially if they refrain from it during menstruation because, messy. And this is probably something I'd be better off asking other ladies but I feel like I can be a bit "overzealous" and the friction does make me a tiny bit sore in that spot the next day so I usually wait a couple days in between. Maybe I just spend so much time staying "close" before concluding. Do men ever fap and feel sore the next day?
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm delving into TMI but this is the nature of this thread, after all.



The only time it was ever sore for me from fapping was when I was 15, parents gone for the weekend. How did I spend that time? finangled my way into renting a porn movie focussed on my particular fetish at that time, and set a personal jerking off record of 16 times in a 12 hour period.   

The last 3 were almost as much pain as pleasure, and the last one, the one that made me stop, the napkin had pink streaks in what little bit of spooge there was.  As in internal bleeding from over-abusing my poor semen factory.

I think I went at least a week after draining myself so hard, but then it was back to 3 times a day as per usual in my early teens.


----------



## Wonderful Id (Aug 15, 2020)

Discovered something recently that changed my world somewhat.  Fapping while high (I didn't get into weed until recently).  Not only are the sensations better (and cumming is mind blowing since you can feel each spurt individually), but I also felt a deeper mental connection with the porn itself.  Like I understood it more...like I was looking at it for the first time.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 15, 2020)

Wonderful Id said:


> Discovered something recently that changed my world somewhat.  Fapping while high (I didn't get into weed until recently).  Not only are the sensations better (and cumming is mind blowing since you can feel each spurt individually), but I also felt a deeper mental connection with the porn itself.  Like I understood it more...like I was looking at it for the first time.



Absolutely true. There a few drugs like weed and amyl/alkyl/butyl nitrite (aka 'poppers', you used to be able to buy legally at sex shops sold as 'leather cleaner' dunno if you can or not any more) that can really enhance the pleasure and provide interesting new sensations as well.

The only problem is that most drugs do not, and many completely prevent you from fapping at all, let alone orgasm.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Sep 2, 2020)

I have a shoebox, or at least it once was, and whenever I masturbate I cum into it. I’ve had it for two or three years now I think, so it has a fair amount of cum. It smells atrocious, and I tried to burn it once. When I lit it on fire, it was too damp due to the cum that it simply sizzled and didn’t manage to actually lite up. Turns out burning cum smells awful, so I had to spray it with a deodorant body spray just to get the old smell of burnt cum away. It also has some drenched papers stuck to it. That’s pretty much it.


----------



## Timaeus Testified (Sep 2, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> Well this site has officially lost all shame so... Literally me after a session of pud play
> View attachment 1378431
> 
> Then i listen to this


>Muffet body pillow
An individual of taste and culture.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm too depressed lately to fap. I tried yesterday and I cummed in less than 2 minutes because I was too bored to hold for any longer.

Thank god I don't have a girlfriend, she would be so bored with me.


----------



## soft kitty (Sep 12, 2020)

I'M GONNA COOOOOOOOM


----------



## The Un-Clit (Sep 12, 2020)

dinoman said:


> I'M GONNA COOOOOOOOM



Waaaaay ahead of you, brother!


----------



## queerape (Sep 13, 2020)

Wonderful Id said:


> Discovered something recently that changed my world somewhat.  Fapping while high (I didn't get into weed until recently).  Not only are the sensations better (and cumming is mind blowing since you can feel each spurt individually), but I also felt a deeper mental connection with the porn itself.  Like I understood it more...like I was looking at it for the first time.


It feels really warm, like everything is extended out. It’s even more awesome as a girl as I can cum multiple times. what I really wanna try is stoned sex.


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 12, 2022)

I go about once a day, not only to relieve myself a bit but also to warm up for my husband later that day.


----------

